# Brew Ratios Mr Boots2U



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi, can anyone help here? I have been following the excellent three articles by this gentleman on the subject of brew rations and at the end of the article dated 22-03-15 there is another article to follow called, "Changing the Brew Ratio - what will it do?"

Can anyone locate it for me please?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have you read this thread?

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios&highlight=Changing+Brew+Ratio


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Like many things in the last few months " real life " has intruded far too much.. I'm hoping to do a another article and a couple more projects over the summer that I want to involve forum members in .


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Glenn thanks, yes I have and I have printed it for easier reference - it was the 'trail' at the end that led me to ask the question.


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Ahh! Thanks for that, I thought another trip to Specsavers was on the cards!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is worth a read

http://baristahustle.com/a-guide-to-the-espresso-extraction-tasting/


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

Ah yes! My son directed to this article. As you say, well worth a read.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll be honest alot of the stuff I wanted to touch one MP has done way better than I could


----------

